# dog travelling to UK



## ksc0099 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, i just moved to Scotland from France, not a great deal you would say. Sure, but I travelled with my dog. Everything was ok: chip, passport, blood test etc. Apart from the price !
Travelling by plane, British Airways told me I had to go through British Airways Cargo, which i did. And British cargo told me I had to go through a 'Pet transitor'..... To make a long story short, all went well but cost me more than 2500euros!!!!!!!!!!!! It is my DEAR dog! For that price I could have had a new Rolex watch or have a nice time in Bora Bora!

Can anyone with some experience in that domaine tell me if there is a cheapest way? I know we could have gone by train or ferry or even by plane up to London, but then how the last stretch to Aberdeen would have been? Is it easy to travel inside the country with a dog?

Thanks for your help, Karine & Jack (the expensive, but grateful mutt)


----------



## Minuvweyna (Aug 6, 2008)

ksc0099 said:


> Hi, i just moved to Scotland from France, not a great deal you would say. Sure, but I travelled with my dog. Everything was ok: chip, passport, blood test etc. Apart from the price !
> Travelling by plane, British Airways told me I had to go through British Airways Cargo, which i did. And British cargo told me I had to go through a 'Pet transitor'..... To make a long story short, all went well but cost me more than 2500euros!!!!!!!!!!!! It is my DEAR dog! For that price I could have had a new Rolex watch or have a nice time in Bora Bora!
> 
> Can anyone with some experience in that domaine tell me if there is a cheapest way? I know we could have gone by train or ferry or even by plane up to London, but then how the last stretch to Aberdeen would have been? Is it easy to travel inside the country with a dog?
> ...



Dear Karine,

UK trains are actually quite pet friendly. You do not need a specific ticket for the dog, though I think they are counted as one of your pieces of luggage. Small dogs must be in carriers (as must cats) and large dogs must be kept on leads. If your dog is particularly intimidating, a muzzle might be a good idea for other passenger's sense of security, but it does not seem to be a universal requirement. I would, by the way, avoid having your dog travel in the guard's/luggage car. It was very hot every time I've used it, as I do not think it is well air conditioned. There is information here National Rail Enquiries - Luggage & Animals They mention that dogs may travel in Scotland on the sleepers, and this might be a good option for you, though it is more expensive than a regular ticket. For the length of journey from London to Aberdeen, a sleeper would be rather nice anyhow.

I came the "cheap" way from the US, through France, with my cat. I took the ferry and then a train from Dover to Charing Cross in London. Then the London Underground to get to King's Cross station, and then got a train from London to Edinburgh (about 4 hours). Aberdeen would of course be a much longer journey, and I don't really know how dog friendly the London Underground is (people were very excited and loved that I had a cat, but a big dog might be a different matter entirely).

Otherwise renting a car in Dover and driving to Aberdeen? It'd be a miserable journey though, about a 12 hour drive... I know someone that did this in order to pick up their dog who had been shipped by BA to London. They then drove the 8 hours home to Edinburgh. It might have saved them some, but I'm really not sure how much, if anything.

I have no idea how much BMI, BA or anyone else charges to put a dog in the luggage compartment for a UK to UK flight. It might be significantly less than an international flight, but perhaps not. Animals can certainly fly inside the UK, but even small ones cannot be in the passenger cabin (where it is generally cheaper if allowed).

On a side note, UK buses, I have found, are very accepting of well behaved dogs. They are quite frequent passengers, and no one seems to mind (fortunately, I've yet to see a badly behaved/loud/aggressive dog on a bus).

Hopefully this gives you some more options to consider.


Best wishes,
Elizabeth


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ksc0099 said:


> Hi, i just moved to Scotland from France, not a great deal you would say. Sure, but I travelled with my dog. Everything was ok: chip, passport, blood test etc. Apart from the price !
> Travelling by plane, British Airways told me I had to go through British Airways Cargo, which i did. And British cargo told me I had to go through a 'Pet transitor'..... To make a long story short, all went well but cost me more than 2500euros!!!!!!!!!!!! It is my DEAR dog! For that price I could have had a new Rolex watch or have a nice time in Bora Bora!
> 
> Can anyone with some experience in that domaine tell me if there is a cheapest way? I know we could have gone by train or ferry or even by plane up to London, but then how the last stretch to Aberdeen would have been? Is it easy to travel inside the country with a dog?
> ...


Im astounded at the price ? We flew two cats from the UK to Malaga, Spain for 500 pounds total, with Monarch Airlines and we have lots of friends who have done the same with dogs / cats and paid similar prices to ours....

Best of luck with finding the alternative transport and hope you can keep your costs down !!

Sue :ranger:


----------

